# Sikh Afterlife



## Prabh (Feb 4, 2006)

Each individual has many reincarnations, but being born a human means the soul is nearing the end of rebirth. God judges each soul at death and may either reincarnate the soul or, if pure enough, allow it to rest with him. But my question...is it or is it not true that, there are two beings living on your shoulders, that are recording everything you do, until death. And after death,  if you did not recite prayer and do good, a being so ugly and so repulsive, beats you up with a stick until you finaly reach waheguru. 

Now is this said because it is fact. Or is it said to scare a human, into not doing bad things and keeping them on the right track?


----------



## jagmeet (Feb 4, 2006)

Prabh said:
			
		

> Each individual has many reincarnations, but being born a human means the soul is nearing the end of rebirth. God judges each soul at death and may either reincarnate the soul or, if pure enough, allow it to rest with him. But my question...is it or is it not true that, there are two beings living on your shoulders, that are recording everything you do, until death. And after death, if you did not recite prayer and do good, a being so ugly and so repulsive, beats you up with a stick until you finaly reach waheguru.
> 
> Now is this said because it is fact. Or is it said to scare a human, into not doing bad things and keeping them on the right track?


 
It must be true in some form or the other.It can't just be to scare a person--religion is more serious than that


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Feb 4, 2006)

*This Shabad is by Guru Amar Daas Ji in Raag Saarang on Pannaa 1247 *


*sloku mÚ 3 ] *
*ijnI nwmu ivswirAw bhu krm kmwvih hoir ] *
*nwnk jm puir bDy mwrIAih ijau sMn@I aupir cor ]1]*


*salok ma 3 || *
*jinee naam visaariaa bahu karam kamaavehi hor || *
*naanak jam pur badhhae maareeahi jio sa(n)nhee oupar chor ||1|| *


*Shalok, Third Mehl: *
*Those who forget the Naam and do other things, *
*O Nanak, will be bound and gagged and beaten in the City of Death, like the thief caught red-handed. ||1||* 

http://www.sikhitothemax.com/Page.asp?SourceID=G&PageNo=&ShabadID=4492&Format=2



http://www.sikhitothemax.com 

(search words: Chiter gupt)

GurbaniDetails gwvih icqu gupqu iliK jwxih iliK iliK Drmu vIcwry ]
g*aa*veh*i* ch*i*th g*u*path l*i*kh j*aa*neh*i* l*i*kh l*i*kh dhharam v*ee*ch*aa*r*ae* ||
_Chitr and Gupt, the angels of the conscious and the subconscious who record actions, and the Righteous Judge of Dharma who judges this record sing._

_Guru Nanak Dev Ji _
_Jap _
_6_ 
gwvin quDno icqu gupqu iliK jwxin iliK iliK Drmu bIcwry ]
g*aa*van th*u*dhhan*o* ch*i*th g*u*path l*i*kh j*aa*nan l*i*kh l*i*kh dhharam b*ee*ch*aa*r*ae* ||
_Chitr and Gupt, the angels of the conscious and the subconscious who keep the record of actions, and the Righteous Judge of Dharma who reads this record, sing of You._

_Guru Nanak Dev Ji _
_So Dar _
_8_ 
icqR gupq kw kwgdu PwirAw jmdUqw kCU n clI ]
ch*i*thr g*u*path k*aa* k*aa*gadh f*aa*r*i**aa* jamadh*oo*th*aa* kashh*oo* n chal*ee* ||
_The accounts of Chitr and Gupt, the recording scribes of the conscious and the subconscious are torn up, and the Messenger of Death cannot do anything._

_Guru Arjan Dev Ji _
_Siree Raag _
_79_ 
icqR gupqu jb lyKw mwgih qb kauxu pVdw qyrw FwkY ]3]
ch*i*thr g*u*path jab l*ae*kh*aa* m*aa*geh*i* thab ko*u*n parradh*aa* th*ae*r*aa* dt*aa*k*ai* ||3||
_When Chitr and Gupt, the celestial accountants of the conscious and subconscious, call for your account, who will screen you then? ||3||_

_Guru Arjan Dev Ji _
_Raag Sorath _
_616_ 
lyKw icqR gupiq jo iliKAw sB CUtI jm kI bwkI ]2]
l*ae*kh*aa* ch*i*thr g*u*path j*o* l*i*kh*i**aa* sabh shh*oo*tt*ee* jam k*ee* b*aa*k*ee* ||2||
_The account of the recording angels, Chitr and Gupt, and the account with the Messenger of Death is totally erased. ||2||_

_Guru Raam Daas Ji _
_Raag Dhanaasree _
_668_ 
icq gupq krmih jwn ]
ch*i*th g*u*path karameh*i* j*aa*n ||
_The recording scribes of the conscious and the unconscious, Chitr and Gupt, know all actions and karma._

_Guru Arjan Dev Ji _
_Raag Bilaaval _
_838_ 
pwpu puMnu jW cY fWgIAw duAwrY icqR gupqu lyKIAw ]
p*aa*p p*u*(n)n j*aa(n)* ch*ai* dd*aa(n)*g*ee**aa* dh*u**aa*r*ai* ch*i*thr g*u*path l*ae*kh*ee**aa* ||
_Sin and virtue are the standard-bearers at His Door; Chitr and Gupt are the recording angels of the conscious and subconscious._

_Bhagat Naam Dev Ji _
_Raag Malaar _
_1292_ 
dyvdwno rwks dYNq sB icqR gupq sB crnI lwXw]
dh*ae*vadh*aa*n*o* r*aa*kas dh*ai*(n)ath sabh ch*i*thr g*u*path sabh charan*ee* l*aa*y*aa*||
_All the gods, demons, raksasa, daitys, Chitragupt et al. bowed at his feet._

_Bhai Gurdaas Ji _
_Vaars Bhai Gurdaas _
_1_


----------

